# Esther isn't acting right



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

She is kind of keeping her head tucked in, and moving slow. She is still eating, and drinking. Still runs if I try to catch her. I haven't noticed any odd poops except one that kinda was a little foamy green, but I had given them a pack of warm spinach the day before. No one is laying yet and all the others seem fine. Ian thinks she is depressed because Buttercup has taken the lead hen role. She does not seem to be picked on. I would post a pic, but there isn't anything to really show. Just moving slower than normal. Standing off alone, and generally not perky. Has me a little concerned. Any suggestions? I see no worms in the poo and everyone else is their normal feisty selves.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like she's not feeling well. I would start by feeling her crop, and feeling her keel bone to see if she's been losing weight. Feel her abdomen for anything that's not the same as another chicken, such as heavy, water logged, tight, etc.
Has there been any new chickens? How old is she? As per Casportpony, weigh her if you can.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

She is right at 24 weeks, not laying yet. Her eyes look pretty clear still no sign of parasites. I will try to catch her to feel her crop, She is very leery, never has been one to let me hold or pet her. I have seen no gaping or anything. Her comb and wattles are still pretty red. She was always curious about the camera so I may try to take it out there and see how she acts.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Here are a couple of pictures I was able to draw her out a little with the camera. (they are all hiding out in the henhouse it is a little chilly here this morning.) I wasn't able to pick her up but I did get a chance to pet her a little. Her crop isn't full like the others, so while I saw her eat and drink this morning (a little scratch and warm oatmeal with a little banana mixed in) obviously she didn't eat much. I have not seen her specifically poop either. Just observing what I see laying around. The only recent change, is I put an old stump and log from the woods in they have all (esther included) been pecking at them I figure they had little bugs in them.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, hung out for a bit and watched, saw her poop, it is green and not really solid. Not watery either but loose and dark green.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post a picture of her poop?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Can you post a picture of her poop?


I'll try to get one tomorrow. I'm hoping she is just having an "off" couple of days. Also forgot to mention, that her butt is clean, no poopy feathers or anything.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Can you post a picture of her poop?


This is really important!!!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, have been out off and on several times and have not actually seen her poop to get a picture. I did however corner her and was able to pick her up. I felt her keel bone and she does feel pretty thin, she is still eating and interested in treats. I looked at her vent it is clean, palpated her abdomen did not feel anything unusual as far as I could tell. everything felt soft and squishy no hard masses nothing felt rubbery or anything, but I really do not know what to feel for. Should I worm them just in case? is there anything "general" I could try?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Finally got the elusive poop picture. Funny brand new phone first photo... chicken poop lol anyway here it is. She is still hanging in there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kathy is the poop expert, but it looks to me like she's not eating enough or wasting. When is the last time you wormed?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I haven't before, Never saw any evidence. Can get stuff today what is the best to give them?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have seen her eat, but sparingly. When I picked her up yesterday, her crop was empty.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Went to TSC and got some Wazine, removed their water will treat in the morning. Hoping this helps. No one there was any help, so was not sure what else to give. they had a food additive but it treated a 50lb bag of food, it would take them 2 months to go through that, so went with the wazine.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wazine is what I have used so far with good results. Some folks here use ivermectin , and other stuff.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Wazine is what I have used so far with good results. Some folks here use ivermectin , and other stuff.


I liked that I could just put the wazine in the water since she is still drinking. As much as I would love to be able to pick up my girls at will, yup not happening. The will eat out of my hand, but they move fast and I don't lol. Even sickie Esther gets away from me. I did finally run her into the corner and catch her yesterday, but that is rare lol. I am hoping this will help perk her up. How long after treatment 'til you see results?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> Went to TSC and got some Wazine, removed their water will treat in the morning. Hoping this helps. No one there was any help, so was not sure what else to give. they had a food additive but it treated a 50lb bag of food, it would take them 2 months to go through that, so went with the wazine.


Cooler or colder temps will cause your birds to drink less water. I recommend withholding their water 2 hours prior to putting them in the coop this evening.
Then early tomorrow morning prior to letting your birds out, provide the wazine treated water for them to drink. They will be thirsty and will readily drink the treated water. It must be their sole source of water to drink during the day. Discard it after they go to roost tomorrow evening and replace it with regular fresh water, then you're done worming. Dosage for wazine is one ounce per gallon of water. Do not add anything else into the mixture. Repeat worming again in about 3 weeks.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks everybody. I hope this works. Poor baby it hurts to see her this way. She was my audacious one the boldest one, now she moves like a little old lady. Upside is at least she isn't getting picked on. No one is bothering her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The other big problem is worms can cause damage to the intestine and E.coli or cocci or other can move in and cause infection.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I mean this in the nicest way possible... How much work do you want to do to try to save her?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

casportpony said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible... How much work do you want to do to try to save her?


I want to be reasonable. do what I reasonably can. Whatever I can do without extending her suffering anymore than necessary. This is our first illness. While I cant afford to spend hundreds of dollars on vet bills, I am not ready to throw up my hands and cull her just yet. I want to know I have done all for her I can. if that makes sense.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one too. She's tucking her head and napping during the day, not eating well, skinny. She had done this a few months ago and she was treated for everything and tube fed and put back. She's been fine since then . Now again. I am hesitant to treat her again. Is it just prolonging the inevitable? 

What I normally do is treat them with cocci meds and possibly Tylan for 5-7 days . And tube feed them to keep their strength up. And worm of course. After that it's up to them. I hate not treating her. But when do I say enough? Maybe I should get a box ready for a necropsy.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I have one too. She's tucking her head and napping during the day, not eating well, skinny. She had done this a few months ago and she was treated for everything and tube fed and put back. She's been fine since then . Now again. I am hesitant to treat her again. Is it just prolonging the inevitable?
> 
> What I normally do is treat them with cocci meds and possibly Tylan for 5-7 days . And tube feed them to keep their strength up. And worm of course. After that it's up to them. I hate not treating her. But when do I say enough? Maybe I should get a box ready for a necropsy.


Capillary worms can cause this.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good idea to think about too. She's been wormed 3 times in 3 months. But that can mean nothing as well


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Just went out to check and she is participating in a group spa day. Dust bathing smack in the middle of the flock. You can tell she doesn't have a lot of energy, but she attempts to kick it up a bit, being she is in the middle she gets dusted from all the other birds. She is scratching around a little which I haven't seen in a while. I don't know if it is just my optimism or the worm meds really work that fast. Maybe she feels a little better because there is sunshine I don't know. Hoping it is a positive sign.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Most wormers are quick acting, usually within the first 4 hours.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

While she isn't acting totally normal she is showing a little more interest in food. I know the bottle says to retreat in 30 days, but Dawg, I remember you saying 3 weeks. And if I am not mistaken, this stuff is kind of a pre wormer to remove some of the worm load off of them and I need to treat them with a more broad spectrum wormer as well. if that is correct, when do I do that. Thanks all for "holding my hand" through our first crisis.


----------

